# Lieder auf gleichen "Takt" bringen -.-



## -GS-Master (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein Programm kennt bei dem man die Takte pro Minute einstellen kann ...

Bis jetzt habe ich immer die Takte eines Liedes gezählt und das Lied dann auch dementsprechend verändert was aber nicht immer genau wird ...

Für Rock'n'Roll sollten die Lieder für mich zumindest 48 Takte pro Minute haben was ich halt dann dementsprechend müsam auszählen muss dann auch verschnellern und dies wiederum überprüfen ^^

Meine Frage also ob ihr wisst wies leichter geht mit Programmen oder einfach anderen Tipps die Hilfreich sein könnten -.-

Danke schon mal
Gruß Günny

P.S.: die Lieder haben einen 4/4 Takt


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Februar 2007)

In Cubase gibt es eine Funktion, die nennt sich "Timestretch".
Dort musst du einstellen, wieviel BPM die Audiodatei im Original hat, und wieviel BPM sie danach haben soll.
Um die BPM herauszufinden, gibt es kleine Programme, bei denen du im Takt z.B. auf eine Schaltfläche oder die Leertaste drückst.


----------

